# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Rainbow Mountains In China's Danxia Landform Geological Park

## Sagan

> *Huffington Post - GREEN |  July 31, 2013* 
> 
> Yes, we had a hard time believing that this insane mountain  formation was actually real, because we haven't fallen down the rabbit  hole. But, believe it or not, this technicolor range actually exists. 
> 
> The mountains are part of the Zhangye Danxia Landform Geological  Park in China. Layers of different colored sandstone and minerals were pressed together over 24 million years and then buckled up by tectonic plates, according to the Telegraph. 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> ...



.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well I don't know what spam has to do with rainbow mountains........somebody please remove the person above me who has just rudely posted annoying spam on Sagan's thread. Can't you people get a life? 


Anyway,  Sagan thanks for posting these beautiful pictures. Our world is so amazing! I think heaven probably looks a lot like these mountains.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

My pleasure. I really enjoy sharing cool stuff like this with the community.  ::):

----------

